# B&W 18" HYBRID SUB



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Saw this auction for a B&W Hybrid sub and it caught my eye. It looks quite interesting!!!


18" B&W Bowers & Wilkins hybrid by Robot Underground - eBay (item 220666736395 end time Jan-06-11 18:35:01 PST)


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

ROFL, seller refurbished...

I would suggest a bit of research on robot underground should anyone be considering buying that frankenmess.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yes I know they are not very reputable, but they do have some weird combinations!!!


----------



## Therum (Apr 18, 2009)

I agree. I bought a repair amp from their in house amp tech (Edwards-Electronics) after seeing their work and their lack of basic trouble shooting I would not trust them to repair anything. They also took 2 weeks to ship claiming that they could not find a box to put it in.  But hey, cant complain too much. An hour or so of work and Im almost done. Just need to find some substitutes for some obsolete transistors. :laugh:


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Ultimateherts said:


> Saw this auction for a B&W Hybrid sub and it caught my eye. It looks quite interesting!!!
> 
> 
> 18" B&W Bowers & Wilkins hybrid by Robot Underground - eBay (item 220666736395 end time Jan-06-11 18:35:01 PST)


faital makes a great 18.
It costs more than twice as much, but it handles three thousand watts and has higher efficiency. And a warranty!

Faital Pro 18XL1500 18" High Power Subwoofer Speakers - Faital Pro 18XL1500 18" for ported bass reflex subwoofer speaker cabinets. Lightweight neodymium magnet - Faital Pro 18XL1500 3000 watt high efficiency woofer with a high 98dB SPL for all high p


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey they have Adire Audio rights. They want 50k for all rights of Adire Audio.


----------



## Jaredturp (Apr 30, 2010)

That Faital is a sweet sub!


----------

